# The Halfkinds Series - (All Books are 0.99 - Sci Fi, 4+ stars, 95+ Reviews)



## avwrite (Feb 11, 2013)

Hi Everyone,

I'm new to the Book Bazaar, but I just wanted to let you all know the first book in my series is free:

*Halfkinds Volume 1: Contact*

*Ranked as high on Amazon as: *
*#1* _Science Fiction_
*#1* _Science Fiction -> High Tech_
*#1* _Science Fiction -> Adventure_
*#1* _Science Fiction -> Dystopian_










http://www.amazon.com/Halfkinds-Volume-1-Contact-ebook/dp/B009RG6AUM

*Description*
In the twenty fourth century, a scientific experiment gave a few species the gift of intelligence, and after much struggle, they've carved out a place in society. By the thirtieth century, humans find themselves co-existing, negotiating, and residing on Earth with these animals as equals.

Maya Lawton is a lonely prostitute living in this world. She gives birth to the first halfkinds, creatures who are half animal-kind, and half mankind. Since interspecies breeding is illegal, she is forced into seclusion and raises them alone. Then one day, without warning, she dies, and her death leads to their discovery. Abandoned and lost, this family of halfkinds plan to escape to a terraformed moon. But the law is after them. The order is to kill, sent by the highest authority, the United Species Alliance.
_
What separates the Halfkinds series from the rest isn't only its unique premise, but also its structure. Chapters shift between the first person POV's of key characters and are presented in a non-linear fashion in order to create a mounting suspense that will keep the reader riveted until the end. Various plot twists occur within the story, and the different character viewpoints help alter the tone as you go along to give an unbiased presentation of their motives and actions. The setting allows a diverse cast of characters, some human, many not, to send a message that intelligence is a power that we take for granted, and when given to other species, the world becomes a dangerous place.
_

Check it out and tell all your friends!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Andrew,

Welcome to the Book Bazaar and congratulations on your new book![br][br]KBoards is a Kindle fan and reader forum. As you browse KBoards, keep in mind that *self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed in the Book Bazaar*. (You've posted your book thread in the right place; this is just our standard welcome that we place in all book threads. ) [br][br]A brief recap of our rules follows: [br][br]*--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice). [br][br]--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here [br][br]--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days*. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then. You may modify the latest post to reflect new information. [br][br]--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead. [br][br]--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread: Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ. [br][br]All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules. [br][br]Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions. [br][br]Betsy & Ann [br]Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## avwrite (Feb 11, 2013)

Still Free!

http://www.amazon.com/Halfkinds-Volume-1-Contact-ebook/dp/B009RG6AUM/

The novel really is unique in the experience it offers the reader.


----------



## avwrite (Feb 11, 2013)

Still going strong, and FREE!

http://www.amazon.com/Halfkinds-Volume-1-Contact-ebook/dp/B009RG6AUM/

I'm always open to feedback, so please feel free to leave some. Any promotional suggestions are welcome as well!


----------



## avwrite (Feb 11, 2013)

Still being offered for free!

Also looking for reviews and feed back 

http://www.amazon.com/Halfkinds-Volume-1-Contact-ebook/dp/B009RG6AUM/


----------



## Steverino (Jan 5, 2011)

avwrite said:


> _
> What separates the Halfkinds series from the rest isn't only its unique premise, but also its structure. Chapters shift between the first person POV's of key characters and are presented in a non-linear fashion in order to create a mounting suspense that will keep the reader riveted until the end. Various plot twists occur within the story, and the different character viewpoints help alter the tone as you go along to give an unbiased presentation of their motives and actions. The setting allows a diverse cast of characters, some human, many not, to send a message that intelligence is a power that we take for granted, and when given to other species, the world becomes a dangerous place.
> _


I am loving the style-based pitch. Downloaded.


----------



## Shane Ward (Jan 25, 2013)

Book covers look simple and effective... Have to make a note of this


----------



## avwrite (Feb 11, 2013)

Shane Ward said:


> Book covers look simple and effective... Have to make a note of this


Thanks Shane! Yeah, I'm not the most skilled graphic artist, and I was on a budget, so I had to go with the DIY approach. I figured instead of over complicating things, I'd over simplify things instead.


----------



## avwrite (Feb 11, 2013)

Steverino said:


> I am loving the style-based pitch. Downloaded.


Thanks so much Steve for checking it out! I hope you enjoy it. Feel free to leave a review or let me know what you think


----------



## avwrite (Feb 11, 2013)

Currently in the top 10 FREE for Sci FI -> Adventure 

http://www.amazon.com/Halfkinds-Volume-1-Contact-ebook/dp/B009RG6AUM

Also available, Volume 2 - 3.99

http://www.amazon.com/Halfkinds-Volume-2-Horus-ebook/dp/B00BIR36QO


----------



## avwrite (Feb 11, 2013)

Still available for Free!

http://www.amazon.com/Halfkinds-Volume-1-Contact-ebook/dp/B009RG6AUM

Also, currently in the top 100 for Sci Fi-> Dystopia
http://www.amazon.com/Halfkinds-Volume-2-Horus-ebook/dp/B00BIR36QO


----------



## Johi (Nov 14, 2011)

I gave Volume 1 a five-star rating! Go check it out, folks!

Also, Andrew, I totally stole your signature idea while I have my book out for free.


----------



## Shane Ward (Jan 25, 2013)

OHHH, The signature Idea is a good Idea... I must remember that


----------



## avwrite (Feb 11, 2013)

Still free!

http://www.amazon.com/Halfkinds-Volume-1-Contact-ebook/dp/B009RG6AUM

Also available, Volume 2 - 3.99

http://www.amazon.com/Halfkinds-Volume-2-Horus-ebook/dp/B00BIR36QO

Also, check out the VERY comprehensive wikia

http://halfkinds.wikia.com


----------



## avwrite (Feb 11, 2013)

32 Reviews and 4+ Stars!

http://www.amazon.com/Halfkinds-Volume-1-Contact-ebook/dp/B009RG6AUM

Also available, Volume 2 - 3.99

http://www.amazon.com/Halfkinds-Volume-2-Horus-ebook/dp/B00BIR36QO

Also, check out the VERY comprehensive wikia

http://halfkinds.wikia.com


----------



## avwrite (Feb 11, 2013)

Still available for FREE
http://www.amazon.com/Halfkinds-Volume-1-Contact-ebook/dp/B009RG6AUM

Also available, Volume 2 - 3.99

http://www.amazon.com/Halfkinds-Volume-2-Horus-ebook/dp/B00BIR36QO

Also, check out the VERY comprehensive wikia

http://halfkinds.wikia.com


----------



## avwrite (Feb 11, 2013)

Re-bumping

Still available for FREE
http://www.amazon.com/Halfkinds-Volume-1-Contact-ebook/dp/B009RG6AUM

Also available, Volume 2 - 3.99

http://www.amazon.com/Halfkinds-Volume-2-Horus-ebook/dp/B00BIR36QO

Also, check out the VERY comprehensive wikia

http://halfkinds.wikia.com


----------



## avwrite (Feb 11, 2013)

Still available for FREE
http://www.amazon.com/Halfkinds-Volume-1-Contact-ebook/dp/B009RG6AUM

Also available, Volume 2 - 3.99

http://www.amazon.com/Halfkinds-Volume-2-Horus-ebook/dp/B00BIR36QO

Also, check out the VERY comprehensive wikia

http://halfkinds.wikia.com


----------



## avwrite (Feb 11, 2013)

Currently in the top 100 in the FREE kindle store

http://www.amazon.com/Halfkinds-Volume-1-Contact-ebook/dp/B009RG6AUM

Also available, Volume 2 - 3.99

http://www.amazon.com/Halfkinds-Volume-2-Horus-ebook/dp/B00BIR36QO

Also, check out the VERY comprehensive wikia

http://halfkinds.wikia.com


----------



## avwrite (Feb 11, 2013)

In the Top 5 of Sci Fi Dystopian 

http://www.amazon.com/Halfkinds-Volume-1-Contact-ebook/dp/B009RG6AUM

Also available, Volume 2 - 3.99

http://www.amazon.com/Halfkinds-Volume-2-Horus-ebook/dp/B00BIR36QO

Also, check out the VERY comprehensive wikia

http://halfkinds.wikia.com


----------



## avwrite (Feb 11, 2013)

50 reviews and going....!

http://www.amazon.com/Halfkinds-Volume-1-Contact-ebook/dp/B009RG6AUM

Also available, Volume 2 - 3.99

http://www.amazon.com/Halfkinds-Volume-2-Horus-ebook/dp/B00BIR36QO

Also, check out the VERY comprehensive wikia

http://halfkinds.wikia.com


----------



## avwrite (Feb 11, 2013)

http://www.amazon.com/Halfkinds-Volume-1-Contact-ebook/dp/B009RG6AUM

Also available, Volume 2 - 3.99

http://www.amazon.com/Halfkinds-Volume-2-Horus-ebook/dp/B00BIR36QO

Also, check out the VERY comprehensive wikia

http://halfkinds.wikia.com


----------



## avwrite (Feb 11, 2013)

60 reviews and a 4+ rating!

http://www.amazon.com/Halfkinds-Volume-1-Contact-ebook/dp/B009RG6AUM

Also available, Volume 2 - 3.99

http://www.amazon.com/Halfkinds-Volume-2-Horus-ebook/dp/B00BIR36QO

Also, check out the VERY comprehensive wikia

http://halfkinds.wikia.com


----------



## avwrite (Feb 11, 2013)

STILL FREE!

http://www.amazon.com/Halfkinds-Volume-1-Contact-ebook/dp/B009RG6AUM

Also available, Volume 2 - 3.99

http://www.amazon.com/Halfkinds-Volume-2-Horus-ebook/dp/B00BIR36QO

Also, check out the VERY comprehensive wikia

http://halfkinds.wikia.com


----------



## avwrite (Feb 11, 2013)

FREEEEEE Now 71 Reviews and a 4.1 rating!

http://www.amazon.com/Halfkinds-Volume-1-Contact-ebook/dp/B009RG6AUM

Also available, Volume 2 - 3.99

http://www.amazon.com/Halfkinds-Volume-2-Horus-ebook/dp/B00BIR36QO

Also, check out the VERY comprehensive wikia

http://halfkinds.wikia.com


----------



## avwrite (Feb 11, 2013)

http://www.amazon.com/Halfkinds-Volume-1-Contact-ebook/dp/B009RG6AUM

Also available, Volume 2 - 3.99

http://www.amazon.com/Halfkinds-Volume-2-Horus-ebook/dp/B00BIR36QO

Also, check out the VERY comprehensive wikia

http://halfkinds.wikia.com


----------



## avwrite (Feb 11, 2013)

Volume 3: Alphas coming in November!

http://www.amazon.com/Halfkinds-Volume-1-Contact-ebook/dp/B009RG6AUM

Also available, Volume 2 - 3.99

http://www.amazon.com/Halfkinds-Volume-2-Horus-ebook/dp/B00BIR36QO

Also, check out the VERY comprehensive wikia

http://halfkinds.wikia.com


----------



## B.L. Herndon (Sep 11, 2013)

Cool Cover. Hope your book does well! Good luck!


----------



## avwrite (Feb 11, 2013)

Thanks B.L!


----------



## avwrite (Feb 11, 2013)

Volume 3: Alphas coming in November!

http://www.amazon.com/Halfkinds-Volume-1-Contact-ebook/dp/B009RG6AUM

Also available, Volume 2 - 3.99

http://www.amazon.com/Halfkinds-Volume-2-Horus-ebook/dp/B00BIR36QO

Also, check out the VERY comprehensive wikia

http://halfkinds.wikia.com


----------



## avwrite (Feb 11, 2013)

Currently editing, Volume 3. Comes out in November!

http://www.amazon.com/Halfkinds-Volume-1-Contact-ebook/dp/B009RG6AUM

Also available, Volume 2 - 3.99

http://www.amazon.com/Halfkinds-Volume-2-Horus-ebook/dp/B00BIR36QO

Also, check out the VERY comprehensive wikia

http://halfkinds.wikia.com


----------



## avwrite (Feb 11, 2013)

Now at 77 reviews. Volume 3 comes out in November!

http://www.amazon.com/Halfkinds-Volume-1-Contact-ebook/dp/B009RG6AUM

Also available, Volume 2 - 3.99

http://www.amazon.com/Halfkinds-Volume-2-Horus-ebook/dp/B00BIR36QO

Also, check out the VERY comprehensive wikia

http://halfkinds.wikia.com


----------



## avwrite (Feb 11, 2013)

Bumping

http://www.amazon.com/Halfkinds-Volume-1-Contact-ebook/dp/B009RG6AUM

Also available, Volume 2 - 3.99

http://www.amazon.com/Halfkinds-Volume-2-Horus-ebook/dp/B00BIR36QO

Also, check out the VERY comprehensive wikia

http://halfkinds.wikia.com


----------



## avwrite (Feb 11, 2013)

Ch-ch-ch-ch-check, ch-check it out!

http://www.amazon.com/Halfkinds-Volume-1-Contact-ebook/dp/B009RG6AUM

Also available, Volume 2 - 3.99

http://www.amazon.com/Halfkinds-Volume-2-Horus-ebook/dp/B00BIR36QO

Also, check out the VERY comprehensive wikia

http://halfkinds.wikia.com


----------



## avwrite (Feb 11, 2013)

VOLUME 3 OUT THIS HALLOWEEN!

http://www.amazon.com/Halfkinds-Volume-1-Contact-ebook/dp/B009RG6AUM

Also available, Volume 2 - 3.99

http://www.amazon.com/Halfkinds-Volume-2-Horus-ebook/dp/B00BIR36QO

Also, check out the VERY comprehensive wikia

http://halfkinds.wikia.com


----------



## avwrite (Feb 11, 2013)

VOLUME 3 is out!!!

http://www.amazon.com/Halfkinds-Volume-1-Contact-ebook/dp/B009RG6AUM

Also available, Volume 2 - 3.99

http://www.amazon.com/Halfkinds-Volume-2-Horus-ebook/dp/B00BIR36QO

And... Volume 3!!!

http://www.amazon.com/Halfkinds-Volume-Alphas-Andrew-Vu-ebook/dp/B00GB8KUWI

Also, check out the VERY comprehensive wikia

http://halfkinds.wikia.com


----------



## avwrite (Feb 11, 2013)

80+ stars with a 4.0 rating

http://www.amazon.com/Halfkinds-Volume-1-Contact-ebook/dp/B009RG6AUM

Also available, Volume 2 - 3.99

http://www.amazon.com/Halfkinds-Volume-2-Horus-ebook/dp/B00BIR36QO

And... Volume 3!!!

http://www.amazon.com/Halfkinds-Volume-Alphas-Andrew-Vu-ebook/dp/B00GB8KUWI

Also, check out the VERY comprehensive wikia

http://halfkinds.wikia.com


----------



## avwrite (Feb 11, 2013)

80+ stars with a 4.0 rating

http://www.amazon.com/Halfkinds-Volume-1-Contact-ebook/dp/B009RG6AUM

Also available, Volume 2 - 0.99

http://www.amazon.com/Halfkinds-Volume-2-Horus-ebook/dp/B00BIR36QO

And... Volume 3!!! - 0.99

http://www.amazon.com/Halfkinds-Volume-Alphas-Andrew-Vu-ebook/dp/B00GB8KUWI

Also, check out the VERY comprehensive wikia

http://halfkinds.wikia.com


----------

